# My Garage/workshop from left to right.



## don-tucker (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a Good place to make chips, Metal chips that is.
I especially like those counter tops.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are ex kitchen,It's my home from home so I'm told.
Don


----------



## tel (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a pretty nice set up Don, everything to hand.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for that,I have been so fed up with spending so much time looking for things.


----------



## ksouers (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a very nice tidy place, Don.

I like all the room you have to work.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 20, 2010)

I have kept enough room for my beloved BMW but prefer to work with the car out.
Don


----------



## tombstone (Mar 20, 2010)

great to see the old wooden toolboxes still in use


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep,i like them,the one on the left was the first thing I bought when I started work,56 years ago cost £16 from a company called John Hall tools.The other one is a Moore & Wright that i bought full of tooling when I bought the lathe 6 months ago.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 20, 2010)

Don,

Very nice. :bow: I see you too have good taste in kitchen tops. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the shop door too! 

-T


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice shop!
(Although Marv might have something to say about the clock.)


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Cosy and very workable. 
regards
Ernie J


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

i like it small but well organized thanks for showing us sticky beaks lol ;D


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 21, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Very nice shop!
> (Although Marv might have something to say about the clock.)


I think he allready has


----------



## tel (Mar 21, 2010)

:big: I was going to mention that, but thought better of it!


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry Tel it was mklotz in another thread ;D


----------



## tel (Mar 21, 2010)

I know! ;D


----------

